# How is BSNL (Postpaid Rs.199/-) GPRS Service in Pune?



## iluckv1 (Jul 10, 2009)

HEllo Friends,
I am using Airtel GPRS in Pune which is costing me around Rs.750/- per month, so i am planning to get BSNL GPRS Rs.199/- postpaid plan. 
Can u tell me, how is the BSNL GPRS service in Pune? Is the download speed good and nearly around 10-20kbps when connected to Laptop? I mean, is EDGE supported by BSNL?
Guy please, have ur urgent opinions.
And Also suggest me some cheap data plan if u know!


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Check out if Aircel is available or not in Pune. They have GPRS for Rs 98 (Prepaid) in Mumbai, which is EDGE enabled and provides speed of 15 kbps round the daytime.


----------



## iluckv1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks mate. Actually Aircel have started their service in Pune but i dont see that the 98 Rupees card is available. Instead they have that crap browsing plan of 10p/10kb. SO i am not interested in it, Well i am looking whether the Mumbai Circle Aircel card will work here or not.
But if anyone knows that the Rs.98 Pocket internet card is available in Pune, please tell me.


----------



## iluckv1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks mate. Actually Aircel have started their service in Pune but i dont see that the 98 Rupees card is available. Instead they have that crap browsing plan of 10p/10kb. SO i am not interested in it, Well i am looking whether the Mumbai Circle Aircel card will work here or not.
But if anyone knows that the Rs.98 Pocket internet card is available in Pune, please tell me.


----------

